# Changing lighting from a fish tank to a planted tank



## Paul Ellis (20 Nov 2017)

Hi my name is Paul Ellis and I've just joined UKAPS. I have a fluval vincenzia 180 litre tank with two 24W flourescents. I'm hoping to turn the tank into a planted tank with some fish and I'm trying to sort out the lighting. My current lighting gives me under 1 watt per gallon and so I'm looking to increase it with either additions or replacements, perhaps, to LED but I'm finding it difficult to follow the apparently random information related to the level of light at the right temperature. Can anyone assist??


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Nov 2017)

Hi Paul and welcome.

I've moved this thread to the Lighting section as it is more appropriate for your question.

Regarding your query, I really think that you should abandon your attempt to replace the stock lighting in your tank with something stronger, at least for now.

Strong lighting almost always results in algal blooms unless strict attention is paid to other, more important factors such as CO2 and nutrition.

In my opinion, you should first learn to grow plants using the lights that you already have. The watt per gallon so-called rule has ruined many a tanks so I suggest that you ignore that number. Also color temperature is completely irrelevant. There is a sticky in this lighting section showing comparison photographs of different color temperature bulbs. Use color as an artistic parameter, not as a technical parameter.

Browse the forum, especially the tutorial section and learn about CO2, flow aquascaping and plant maintenance. These subjects are thousands of times more important than what color bulb you have.

This will greatly simplify your life and will reduce stress.

Cheers,


----------



## Paul Ellis (20 Nov 2017)

Thanks for that great reply. I'm tending to agree with you because there is a lack of clear scientific analysis of lighting provision.
Thank you for that.
Paul


----------



## Edvet (20 Nov 2017)

Look at the  Tropica Easy plants list to get started. If you are more experienced start adding more difficult ones.


----------



## Paul Ellis (21 Nov 2017)

Thanks for that. I'm reading it!!!


----------



## Gabriel19 (25 Apr 2018)

Any reports on how it’s going?


----------

